# Making your own bow stringer



## CoyoteBandit (Oct 11, 2005)

How many guys make thier own bow stringers? I have some old rawhide I was thinking about giving it a try? Anyone have any plans for one, or a good website with close up pictures?

Thanks

CB


----------



## Rancid Crabtree (Sep 12, 2007)

I took an old bungee cord that I had removed the hooks from because I needed them for some other project and I cut off one end.










Then I trimmed off one side to create a flat surface. The flat is the surface that will contact the bow limb when being used. It took two cuts to get it where I wanted it.










The other end of the stringer will slip over the limb. This part, I made out of a piece of scrap leather.










I folded it in two and punched the stitching holes










Then sewed it using white, braided, waxed line.










Then I added a grommet for the rope to attach to.










Both ends were then connected using a strong nylon rope.



















To use the string, On end is slipped over the lower limb tip.










And the rubber end is placed on the upper side of the other limb. The knot is tied far away from the rubber end to allow for clearance for the bow string to pass through.










Here is a pic of my youngest boy using it on my old longboy


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

http://www.shireofrockwall.org/library/stringer.pdf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQva0lgRb6E

And then there is this.....

Take a strong cord of maybe 5/16" or 3/". With thicker cord you only need to loop it once and then tie a simple knot with a tight loop, enough to slip over the bottom limb.

Get about 3" surgical tubing with a diameter just large enough to hold the cord, and slip the cord through and leave about a 5" or 6" loop and you'll have a simple bowstringer that will work very nicely. Surgical tubing does not have the "grab" as a flat piece of rubber does like in the above video, but keep it tight to the end of the bow, you'll have a serviceable stringer for pennies.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

I made mine from the finger off an old rawhide work glove and a square of rubber I found in the workshop at work.
Add one length of heavy cord an you got one bow stringer.


----------



## CoyoteBandit (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks all, that helped a lot. Got one built!


----------

